# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  ФЕСТИВАЛЬ "САДХУ-САНГА" 2011

## Алексей К.

_Дорогие вайшнавы, на сайте фестиваля обновилась информация._

В моём интервью с руководителем оргкомитета фестиваля Адити Дукха-ха говорится о предстоящем фестивале 2011 года. Сроки и место, почётные гости и способы добраться до места, варианты проживания, регистрационный взнос и цены - эти и другие темы. Прослушать или прочитать интервью можно здесь.

_Ваш слуга,
координатор информации фестиваля
Алексей_

----------


## Danil

*Внимание!

Нижеприведённая информация касается ТОЛЬКО Вайшнавов из Москвы. Вайшнавам из других городов необходимо обратиться к своему региональному представителю фестиваля. Бронирование мест через рег. представителей будет до 1 июля.

Все подробности на сайте фестиваля www.sadhu-sanga.ru*
Никунджа васини д.д.: "Дорогие преданные!

Начинается регистрация мест проживания во время фестиваля Садху-санга, который в этом году пройдет в Туапсе. Ниже описаны условия и цены имеющихся в наличии мест в пансионате, на территории которого будет проводится фестиваль.

Чтобы забронировать место или комнату, вам необходимо позвонить по телефонам 8916-238-09-70 или 8964-71-99-343, или написать письмо на адрес: nikundja@mail.ru.
Пожалуйста, как можно точнее укажите условия проживания, которые вы выбрали и ваш телефон для связи. Оплатить можно в Храме «на Динамо», либо на карточку Альфа-банка, при необходимости пришлю реквизиты на номер телефона, указанный вами. (С любого банкомата Альфа-банка вам перевод будет абсолютно без процентов).


1. Условия на этаже на 5-6 комнат. Душевая комната - 2 душевые кабинки, 2 туалета, 2 умывальника. Номера с балконом: цена 330 руб. в сутки. Номера без балкона: цена 280 руб.

2. Условия в номерах. Во 2 корпусе на 1 этаже медицинский блок. Номера с балконом: цена 430 руб. Номера без балкона: цена 380 руб.

3. Сан.узел на 2 номера. С верандой для сушки белья. На этаже есть общая комната с большим столом, стульями, холодильником (столовая комната). Цена 450 руб.

4. Условия в номерах, с верандой для сушки белья, прилегает к пандалу, (лучше поселять без детей). Все 2-х местные номера. Цена 450 руб.

5. Удобства в номере, без балкона. Цена 550 руб.

6. Условия в каждом номере, с балконами.
Стандартный номер - 600 руб., полу-люкс - 700 руб., люкс - 800 руб., люкс с сплит-системой - 850 руб.

Оплату нужно произвести не позднее 1 июля. Только в этом случае организаторы фестиваля готовы гарантировать вам места проживания на территории пансионата Химик.

Рядом с Пансионатом Химик, где будет проходить фестиваль есть еще арендованные нами пансионаты и лагеря.
От ворот Химика до ворот Сигнала 300 метров, а Радуги 200 метров.

Ваша слуга,
Никунджа васини дд"

----------


## Алексей К.

ВНИМАНИЕ!
Этот текст от Никунджа Васини касается только вайшнавов Москвы.

ВСЕ ДРУГИМ ВАЙШНАВАМ ДЛЯ БРОНИРОВАНИЯ МЕСТА НЕОБХОДИМО ОБРАТИТЬСЯ К СВОЕМУ РЕГИОНАЛЬНОМУ ПРЕДСТАВИТЕЛЮ ФЕСТИВАЛЯ.
Бронирование мест через рег. представителей будет до 1 июля.

Все подробности на сайте фестиваля www.sadhu-sanga.ru

----------


## Danil

Алексей К.,
простите, пожалуйста. Поправил свой пост согласно Вашему уточнению.

----------


## Murari

http://sadhu-sanga.ru/index.php/info/98--2011.html

Можно поточнее место проведения!!!

----------


## Aleksandr

> Можно поточнее место проведения!!!


Ориентируйтесь по фотографиям 
"Химик", пансионат
Туапсинский район, пос. Новомихайловский

----------


## Алексей К.

*Как добраться?*

1. Самолетом. Лететь лучше лететь до Краснодара. Оттуда быстрее и проще добраться, чем от Адлера (Сочи). Из аэропорта нужно на маршрутке доехать до автовокзала или ж\д вокзала (они находятся рядом), и пересесть на ближайший автобус или поезд, идущие в направлении Туапсе.

2. На поезде. Нужно ехать до Туапсе, оттуда всего 40 км. до пансионата. От вокзала Туапсе курсируют пригородные автобусы и маршрутные такси (вам нужны те, что едут в направлении Джубги), проходящие через пансионат "Химик" (остановка транспорта "пансионаты "Химик, Геолог, Восток", на выезде из поселка Новомихайловский).

3. На машине. Это самый дешевый и удобный способ. Также это дает мобильность на месте пребывания. Однако он немного утомительный и нервный. Расстояние от Москвы до пансионата Химик около 1550 км., в принципе можно добраться за 20-24 часа. Стоимость туда-обратно: бензин обойдется примерно в 6000 руб., штрафы около 1000 (если ехать аккуратно).

Адрес пансионата: Туапсинский район, поселок Новомихайловский-2, пансионат "Химик".

----------


## Ната Д.

Харе Кришна!

Скажите, пожалуйста, обязательно ли БРОНИРОВАТЬ номера? 
Если просто приехать, реально будет заселиться? Или обычно мест не остаётся?

----------


## Алексей К.

Может быть по разному...

----------


## Ekacakra

На самой базе, где проводится фестиваль обычно ничего не остаётся. Придётся довольствоваться окрестностями.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Скажите пожалуйста, с какого числа можно будет заезжать на базу?

----------


## Алексей К.

Заезжать можно будет с 19-го.
Но если Вы хотите раньше, то нужно будет заранее оповестить об этом оргкомитет.

----------


## Ната Д.

Спасибо за ответы! Будем бронировать.

----------


## Сундаралал дас

Нет ли лишнего билетика (москва-туапсе), или места в машине?  Нитай-Гоур!!

----------


## Dhanya Lakshmipriya d.d (JPS)

Харе Кришна!  ищу 2х преданных (желат-но матадж) на обратный путь с СадхуСанги, на поезде, чтобы ехать в одном купе  :smilies:  (Туапсе-Москва выезд 27/28 сент)

----------


## Danil

Пришло по екатеринбургской рассылке:

"Харе Кришна, дорогие Преданные!

Оргкомитет фестиваля Вайшнавских общин «Садху-Санга» доводит до вашего сведения, что право на распространение книг Шрилы Прабхупады и книг ВВТ  будет принадлежать  Оргкомитету фестиваля. Поэтому преданные нашего региона не должны привозить с собой книг Шрилы Прабхупады и распространять их на марките или еще где либо. Оргкомитет фестиваля".

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Скажите пожалуйста, пребывание на фестивале духовных учителей будет оплачиваться из фонда фестиваля, или как в прошлом году - отдельно?

----------


## Наталья А.

Преданные, которые знают английский,
вы не можете написать подробно на английском - как можно добраться из Москвы до места проведения фестиваля,
так, чтобы англоязычный человек, совсем не знающий русского языка, мог бы это понять и сориентироваться?
Спасибо.

----------


## Наталья А.

Может, кто-нибудь знает?..
Сколько идёт поезд от Москвы до Туапсе? И сколько примерно стоит билет? Можно ли сейчас заказать билеты на поезд до Туапсе в Москве сразу или нужно заранее заказывать?
И с какого вокзала он идёт (этот поезд) и как до него добраться от аэропорта (хотя их тоже много...)?..

Как доехать в храм на "Динамо"? Может, есть какая-то заветная фраза, которую можно сказать таксисту, и он довезёт куда нужно? )) И адрес храма...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вчера наш Ишвара Чандра прабху звонил из Туапсе. Они только приехали туда, решили пораньше. Но, говорит, в районе "Химика" вообще нет частного сектора. Ближайший ч.сектор по дороге 10 км в одну сторону или 15 км в другую. И там, где 10 км, там никто комнаты не сдает. Так что тем, кто едет сам, придется заселяться только в пансионаты.

----------


## Эдвард

Но ведь в пансионатах места уже забронированы?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Но ведь в пансионатах места уже забронированы?


Наверное, не все. На сайте фестиваля написано, что для фестиваля арендовали несколько окружающих пансионатов.

----------


## Ivan

> Может, кто-нибудь знает?..
> Сколько идёт поезд от Москвы до Туапсе? И сколько примерно стоит билет? Можно ли сейчас заказать билеты на поезд до Туапсе в Москве сразу или нужно заранее заказывать?
> И с какого вокзала он идёт (этот поезд) и как до него добраться от аэропорта (хотя их тоже много...)?..
> ...


зайдите заказ билетов по маршруту Москва-Туапсе и вся инфа по цене и наличию билетов сайт поезда.нет

----------


## Красная Шапочка

Бхакты, кто-нибудь знает, какая сотовая связь берёт в этом Новомихайловском-2?

----------


## Алексей К.

Там уверенный сигнал точно у МТС. С остальными хуже.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Оформление: 108 с плюсом!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Оформление: 108 с плюсом!!!!!!!!!


Точно! Молодцы.

Эх, жаль, трансляции нет...

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А почему, кстати, нет? Все админы ведамедиа на фестиваль уехали?  :smilies:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Наверное, там в Туапсе нет интернета.

----------


## Алексей К.

Интернет есть, но слабенький.

----------


## Эдвард

Отличный фестиваль вышел  :smilies:  Спасибо всем преданным!

----------


## Веданта-крит дас

Дорогие преданные!!!
на фестивале было объявление что фотографии с фестиваля буду выложены на сайте... я по доброте душевной не записал  :sed:  может кто нибудь записал?

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Дорогие преданные!!!
> на фестивале было объявление что фотографии с фестиваля буду выложены на сайте... я по доброте душевной не записал  может кто нибудь записал?


Я записала. http://ravih.ru
Только фот с Садху-санги я там не нашла.

Зато нашла таковые в аккаунтах матаджи Пранешвари:
http://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=1592773436

http://foto.mail.ru/list/praneshvari/

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/praneshvari

----------


## Веданта-крит дас

> Я записала. http://ravih.ru
> Только фот с Садху-санги я там не нашла.
> 
> Зато нашла таковые в аккаунтах матаджи Пранешвари:
> http://www.facebook.com/media/albums/?id=1592773436
> 
> http://foto.mail.ru/list/praneshvari/
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/praneshvari


Вся Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!!!
не перестаю радоваться -- 
вайшнавы подобны древу желаний.... 
ванчха-калпатарубхйаш ча крипа-синдхубхйа эва ча патитанам паванебхйо вайшнавебхйо намо намаха

----------


## Алексей К.

http://ravih.ru - частный проект и не имеет отношения к оргкомитету фестиваля.

Фото можно обменяться в официальной группе фестиваля социальной сети ВКонтакте http://vkontakte.ru/sadhu_sanga
Там уже выложено некоторое количество http://vkontakte.ru/album-4312465_143552393

----------

